# any one have any info on moroncelos ?



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

What are moroncelos what used for and how do the fly the vedoes ive seen the seem like dewleps


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

It acts ,and looks like a thief pouter to me.


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

what do thief puters do


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

hasseian_313 said:


> what do thief puters do


They were used to lure hen birds back in spain.


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

Birdman79 said:


> They were used to lure hen birds back in spain.



i think the game was to steal the other flyers hens into your loft.


----------

